# My Pet Carnivore - Anyone Ship Their Food?



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone here has every ordered stuff from My Pet Carnivore and had it shipped to them? Does it remain frozen? I see they don't guarantee that it will stay frozen but say you can just refreeze it when it arrives, do you think that is okay? What was the quality like? It looks like a way to get some much needed variety into my guys, especially Chelsy.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I wanted to, but I couldn't seem to get a shipping quote on their website. They said to start to process the order to get the quote and I did, but still couldn't seem to find the shipping quote? Anyways, good luck, I'll keep up on this thread to see what others think.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I haven't used My Pet Carnivore, but I have used Hare Today, and the stuff arrived FROZEN SOLID. It was good stuff...pricey but worth it for the rarity. I got spleen, pancreas and goat. 
Hare Today, Gone Tommorow


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

We are lucky to have a My Pet Carnivore warehouse about 5 miles from our house, so we haven't had to ship - but I agree we get stuff there that I would find hard to get other places without alot of legwork, which I don't want to do.

Like chicken feet and beef trachea - cheap stuff for glucosamine. But, the shipping adds on so much it wouldn't be cheap any more.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I'm very interested in this too, so anyone with knowledge on this stuff PLEASE help us out here!


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

I asked Steve Brown, author of See Spot Live Longer & Unlocking the Canine Ancestral Diet, when I was considering going "raw" about the retailer's refrigeration system. If they have a problem and the food defrosts, can they still sell it without our knowledge? Our hurricane season goes from June - Nov. One year I was without electricity for 7 days.

Steve stated some retailers will sell poorly-handled food. When he visited many retailers and saw some horrible looking product he was aghast his food could be sold looking that way. It was often the fault of the distributor, not the retailer. The food goes from manufacturer to pet food distributor (who often does not have freezer
trucks) to retailer. Problems can occur any place along the distribution system. Good retailers would not accept partially defrosted food, but those less observant would accept the food and sell it. It's buyer beware, look at the food before you buy it, and if that's not possible, as soon as you get it home if it's full of frost and does not look fresh, return it. No sense in spending good money on bad food.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Julie said:


> I wanted to, but I couldn't seem to get a shipping quote on their website. They said to start to process the order to get the quote and I did, but still couldn't seem to find the shipping quote? Anyways, good luck, I'll keep up on this thread to see what others think.


They really have a good selection. I processed through an order for 30lbs of various meats. The shipping/handling price to Ft Myers way was $57.25 plus $5.00 for 1 shipping box (at least I think it would be 1). So the food would work out to be roughly $5 per lb (the meat itself was $87). Seems a lot, but when I look at the variety that there's no way I ever come across down here, maybe it's really not that bad. 
I just might give this a go.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

MollyWoppy said:


> They really have a good selection. I processed through an order for 30lbs of various meats. The shipping/handling price to Ft Myers way was $57.25 plus $5.00 for 1 shipping box (at least I think it would be 1). So the food would work out to be roughly $5 per lb (the meat itself was $87). Seems a lot, but when I look at the variety that there's no way I ever come across down here, maybe it's really not that bad.
> I just might give this a go.


Well, since it is about $3 a pound for most beef here, that really isn't that bad for some of the different meats, especially for a small dog and as an occasional thing. The shipping might be cheaper the closer you live to them, too.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

I've ordered from MPC before, but as a delivery (not shipped) so they drove out to meet me in Nebraska. The organs/meat that I ordered seemed to be really nice quality and were frozen solid, the owners sent me emails and made sure I was satisfied with their service, overall the company seems very caring. I've been pleased with them and will order from them again in the future, they have a facebook page you might want to check out and get more of your questions answered.

I don't know if this would be another option being closer, but you may want to look into Natural Raw Diet Inc. located in Manchester, TN. they seem to have a nice list of products and have advertised some good prices on the yahoo carnivore feed suppliers forum, they also ship nationally.
Natural Raw Diet, Inc. for your pets their product list http://naturalrawdiet.com/uploads/Natural_Raw_Diet_8_2011.pdf


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I haven't ordered from MPC (yet) but I ordered from Hare-Today once and everything arrived totally frozen and well-packaged. But it's going to depend partially on how far away you are.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Roo said:


> I've ordered from MPC before, but as a delivery (not shipped) so they drove out to meet me in Nebraska. The organs/meat that I ordered seemed to be really nice quality and were frozen solid, the owners sent me emails and made sure I was satisfied with their service, overall the company seems very caring. I've been pleased with them and will order from them again in the future, they have a facebook page you might want to check out and get more of your questions answered.
> 
> I don't know if this would be another option being closer, but you may want to look into Natural Raw Diet Inc. located in Manchester, TN. they seem to have a nice list of products and have advertised some good prices on the yahoo carnivore feed suppliers forum, they also ship nationally.
> Natural Raw Diet, Inc. for your pets their product list http://naturalrawdiet.com/uploads/Natural_Raw_Diet_8_2011.pdf


Loving this link, giving them a call tomorrow, only 6 hours from my door :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Roo said:


> .
> Natural Raw Diet, Inc. for your pets their product list http://naturalrawdiet.com/uploads/Natural_Raw_Diet_8_2011.pdf


I have a new found appreciation for the prices I pay. I'd go flat broke with that price list!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> I have a new found appreciation for the prices I pay. I'd go flat broke with that price list!


haha, and here I was reading that price list thinking I was envious of it!! (Well, some of it, a few other bits are similar to the price I pay here)


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Chowder - our local co-op is putting together an order at the end of September from Hare Today. Shipping = $16 per box, and a box holds 50 lbs. It's delivered to a place in Chatham County, and someone from Raleigh usually carts all the Raleigh orders back to town to make pick up easier.


----------



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

the KY co-op list I joined seems to LOVE MPC.
though then again, they are a member so I'm not sure how unbiased that opinion is.
but they always announce when they are doing a run...and they don't go close to the TN border where I live.
I go to school in such a rural city you'd think they would at least ship there, but seems only big cities.

wow, I've never heard of Natural Raw Diet but they're only 2 hours away from my house!
and they have EMU! a lot of their stuff is reasonably priced for TN...so I will definitely check these guys out


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

SpooOwner said:


> Chowder - our local co-op is putting together an order at the end of September from Hare Today. Shipping = $16 per box, and a box holds 50 lbs. It's delivered to a place in Chatham County, and someone from Raleigh usually carts all the Raleigh orders back to town to make pick up easier.


Man I wish I lived closer to Raleigh! I can't seem to find an active co-op near me.. any time I join one of the Yahoo groups, they're all basically deserted


----------



## Kikogirl (Jan 13, 2013)

*Raw Food- My Pet Carnivore*

I just placed my third monthly order from MPC. My girls and I are most pleased with with the quality of their products. Fortunately, I qualify for home delivery, however, I would still order from them if I had to have my order shipped. I have also ordered from Hare Today. I personally like the packaging of MPC's products better (the containers are just easier for me to work with than the tube-like packaging that Hare todat uses) and my girls like their products more than the same items that I have ordered from Hare Today. My senior girl is a finicky eater. Not sure if it is the grinding texture or overall taste but whatever it is, my girls have loved everything I have ordered from MPC. I continue to try new products each month to provide variety and everything has been great! The owners provide great service and are very helpful and caring.


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

MPC has great quality food - I wouldn't hesitate to feed it if I could afford it. 

If anyone in Michigan needs connections, feel free to message me.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

This post is old I'd say about 50% of the ppl who have posted here are no longer active members...just in case anyone was awaiting a reply...


----------



## doxieluv (Aug 8, 2011)

I've ordered from Hare Today and MPC. MPC does drop offs in my area so I'm not sure about delivery but I think their shipping policy is comparable to Hare Today. How many days it takes to deliver and the current weather plays a slight factor. I've ordered various meats from Hare Today in the middle of a hot/humid summer last year and I was a little worried but everything was still frozen solid when I picked it up from my doorstep. I only order from them every once in a while though for other protein sources. I get much cheaper chicken, beef, tripe and pork during monthly drop offs. I'd check for an active yahoo co-op group to save money.


----------

